# New rig ideas?



## buckeyenut10

Hi everyone,
I wanted to know if anyone has any ideas of a rig I could make. I surf fish and cast 3,4, and 5 ounce weights. I target bluefish, black and red drum, and trout and pretty much anything fun.

If you have an idea could you tell me the name that I can learn how to make or just a diagram or just a step by step. I will need help because I'm not very good a making rigs but I want to try. If you make a step by step please tell me all the knots names. Also if possible please put what it targets.

This is all the supplies I have because I left my tackle box at my beach house.

10 lb test Sufix monofilament
12 lb test Sufix flourocarbon
60 lb test Ande flourocarbon
8/0 Gamakatsu octopus hooks
Interlocking swivels and barrel swivels
Beads
Sinker slides
Skirts

Thanks in advance buckeyenut


----------



## surfchunker

any of those seem either too light or too heavy ... and river rigs would work for most of those fish except maybe trout


----------



## buckeyenut10

Ok


----------



## pondfisherman

make some really beefy Carolina rigs with that 60lb ande


----------



## junkmansj

Good luck with those Bluefish on the River Rig !


----------



## AbuMike

Who the hell is going to target BooFish on a RR. Just amazes me how much some hate the RR. But then again some would gripe about winning the lottery.....


----------



## TreednNC

I don't think it's so much the hatred of it as it is everyone raving over something a lot of tied before we ever heard of a RR?


----------



## AbuMike

TreednNC said:


> I don't think it's so much the hatred of it as it is everyone raving over something a lot of tied before we ever heard of a RR?


Read all the posts and you will see that statement is bull$#!t.....Just like our favorite southern tackle shop owner saying he has been doing it for 20 years when he stole it also. Never saw um in his shop till a few months ago...


----------



## HStew

Tie(if you prefer) a barrel swivel to one end of a 3' 2" foot long piece of 60# test ande fluor with a palomar knot. On the untied end slip on a bead. Add a sinker slide then another bead. Tie on a 8/0 hook with a palomar knot or a grouper knot. If you decide not to tie on the barrel swivel to the end joining the mainline , a perfection loop will work perfectly well.


----------



## dchfm123

AbuMike said:


> Read all the posts and you will see that statement is bull$#!t.....Just like our favorite southern tackle shop owner saying he has been doing it for 20 years when he stole it also. Never saw um in his shop till a few months ago...


People have been hand tying their own rigs for years out of both regular mono and flouro. My grandfather has done it for 30 plus years only because he was to cheap to buy pre made rigs. Regardless if the shop that claims to have been making them and selling them for the past 20 years there is no patent on them and they are doing nothing wrong.


----------



## AbuMike

dchfm123 said:


> People have been hand tying their own rigs for years out of both regular mono and flouro. My grandfather has done it for 30 plus years only because he was to cheap to buy pre made rigs. Regardless if the shop that claims to have been making them and selling them for the past 20 years there is no patent on them and they are doing nothing wrong.


true but you did miss the point because you have no idea what i was talking about. i don't really care either way. when i see a RR thread going i will post just to keep the River Rig at the top of the web crawlers and search engines. every time River Rig is typed it just makes it easy for a good search return. i really don't care what anyone uses, i use what works. Again, River Rig


----------



## dudeondacouch

AbuMike said:


> blah blah blah River Rig blah blah blah River Rig


Are we _still_ doing this? How much are you guys getting paid to pimp these damn things?


----------



## dchfm123

I think I'm gonna build a few, take pictures with detailed build instructions, maybe a YouTube video and post them on every forum I know just to end all the river rig bs. It really makes me laugh at how big a deal you guys make of it. One guy "river" makes and starts calling a 2 hook hand tied fluorocarbon dropper rig his own. Lol what a joke.


----------



## River

Nobody gets paid - they plug it cause it works and lots of people are tying it cause it's easy. TreednNC - I'm sorry that you feel the way you do, I never copyed anyone, I stumbled into the Rig by myself and I was fortunate to be able to fish everyday and caught lots of fish and well over a hundred Citation Sea Mullet and Pompano's with it. It became very popular with my friends, who basically named it the RR and lots of other fisherman till it became well known enough that a distributer heard about it - nothing was done on purpose, it all happened by pure accident. There are probably a lot of great fisherman out there that could have did what I did if they were as fortunate as myself being able to fish everyday in the surf for years - I'll be visiting a lot of Pier and surf areas in Southern NC and Northern SC very soon, hope to meet some of you guys so you can see that I'm just a plain old fisherman like the rest of you, I'll be the long haired scuffy lookin old man with a beard - I am very thankful that the RR is doing quite well and hope to promote it throughout other areas --- River


----------



## TreednNC

River said:


> Nobody gets paid - they plug it cause it works and lots of people are tying it cause it's easy. TreednNC - I'm sorry that you feel the way you do, I never copyed anyone, I stumbled into the Rig by myself and I was fortunate to be able to fish everyday and caught lots of fish and well over a hundred Citation Sea Mullet and Pompano's with it. It became very popular with my friends, who basically named it the RR and lots of other fisherman till it became well known enough that a distributer heard about it - nothing was done on purpose, it all happened by pure accident. There are probably a lot of great fisherman out there that could have did what I did if they were as fortunate as myself being able to fish everyday in the surf for years - I'll be visiting a lot of Pier and surf areas in Southern NC and Northern SC very soon, hope to meet some of you guys so you can see that I'm just a plain old fisherman like the rest of you, I'll be the long haired scuffy lookin old man with a beard - I am very thankful that the RR is doing quite well and hope to promote it throughout other areas --- River



Naw river, nothing against you at all. Im not downing the rig at all, just telling Mike that it's not really hated, but I think a lot more people expected something different than what a lot of them were already tying. You definitely have it down to a science.


----------



## rocket

dchfm123 said:


> I think I'm gonna build a few, take pictures with detailed build instructions, maybe a YouTube video and post them on every forum I know just to end all the river rig bs. It really makes me laugh at how big a deal you guys make of it. One guy "river" makes and starts calling a 2 hook hand tied fluorocarbon dropper rig his own. Lol what a joke.


Most people will still buy them instead of tying their own. I can understand how you might be tired of reading about them but you have the power to stop. And what harm does it cause you if people buy them?


----------



## AbuMike

dchfm123 said:


> I *think I'm gonna build a few, take pictures with detailed build instructions, maybe a YouTube video and post them on every forum I know *just to end all the river rig bs. It really makes me laugh at how big a deal you guys make of it. One guy "river" makes and starts calling a 2 hook hand tied fluorocarbon dropper rig his own. Lol what a joke.


People do silly crap like that all the time. Nothing unique in that. Maybe some are tired of hearing you complain about the rig.....All the time....


----------



## dudeondacouch

rocket said:


> I can understand how you might be tired of reading about them...


Absolutely. Eye fatigue affects dozens of Americans each year!


----------



## River

rocket - You are correct, I worked in a well known Tackle Shop and Marina on Hatteras Island - There are 5 well known fisherman that work behind the counters there, they all use the RR and they all are very knowledgeable in tying Rigs and they all know very well how to tie the RR ---- but when they're goin fishin, most of them grab a handful of RR's off the shelf - I've asked em why numerous times - Their normal answer is "I'm going fishing, I don't want to spend time tying rigs" --- of course, they get a discount ---- but it's still hard for me to believe they're buying instead of tying - I do tie my own and Jam ties his own ---- It is very hard for me to understand all the hate here too --- River


----------



## NC KingFisher

Laziness- the American condition


----------



## RuddeDogg

I would love to be able to tie top and bottom rigs but I can't make dropper loops to save my a$$.............lol


----------



## River

I really don't believe that Lazy's the answer, some people just don't enjoy tying Rigs, the same way some people don't enjoy learning all the different knots - I know several, what I consider lazy people - and most of them are to lazy to fish or hunt. Some fisherman drive 50,000 dollar ORV's with homemade racks and use the less expensive equipment, while others drive a 5,000 dollar vehicle with a 500 dollar rack and high dollar equipment hanging out of it. It all about what each individual fisherman likes - one of the best Sea Mullet fisherman I know spends 3 months a year fishing Hatteras Beaches, the rest of the year he sets in a folding chair fishing Carp ponds. We all enjoy different things about our sport and we all do it a different way to some extent but we're all still fisherman ---- River


----------



## lil red jeep

RuddeDogg said:


> I would love to be able to tie top and bottom rigs but I can't make dropper loops to save my a$$.............lol


I can't either. Have you ever tied the "easy short spider"? I know the thread is in the bible. I will tie several either on my main line or on leader material and slip small hooks over the loop for bottom bouncing. If I'm fishing for bait, or spot, croaker, etc., I've never met one of them big enough to pop the line. If they do I'm only out a sinker and an inexpensive hook(s) depending on where the line might break.


----------



## AbuMike

RuddeDogg said:


> I would love to be able to tie top and bottom rigs but I can't make dropper loops to save my a$$.............lol


You don't need to. I'm gonna send you something after I get back from vacation. When you see it you'll think....Really????


----------



## RuddeDogg

AbuMike said:


> You don't need to. I'm gonna send you something after I get back from vacation. When you see it you'll think....Really????


Okay....this should be interesting.


----------



## surfmom

I never buy rigs anymore, thanks to River unless its for Blues. My favorite past time is sitting in my little yard, drinking a glass of wine, and tying rigs and organizing my tackle box, cleaning reels etc.


----------



## River

Thanks surfmom - you can tie the RR for Blues but you have to step up the hook and fluoro size, I did 50 fluoro and 3/0 Owner Circles, also doing some testing a while back, we added the large football shaped beads in Pink and several other colors including the high visibility/glow bead, Blues loved it !! ---- I will be testing fluoro in fresh water soon, gotta get my Jon boat interior finished, I'll be back on the river/lake where I was raised - wearin out Slab Crappie and Striper --- River


----------



## snedfish

Go to you tube an look up dropper loop peg board. I know people will dis this but my fingers and eyes do not work as well as they did when I was younger so I use it and it works great. It takes a little fooling around to get you nails right for the siz of the dropper loop you want, but oh well. I do this while watching TV.


----------



## River

The RR is not tied with dropper loops - it's tied with Overhand Knots, similar to a surgeons loop or knot ---- if you can tie a knot --- you can tie a RR, lots of fisherman have trouble lowering their self down to a plain old knot ---- I did too but finally I realized it was the only way to make it simple, I had used this Overhand knot in Fluoro for years making my Flounder Rig with no breaking problems, but it only required one double knot, I had caught some nice Flounder and Yearling Drum on it. I don't like tieing the Dropper Loop either and I believe a knot test will show that 25 lb fluoro with a knot like I tie in it will break at around 17 lbs, which is more than my main line, I've never had a problem with a rig breaking --- Oh YE - back to Buckeyenut10 original question --- I'd use a sinker slide, a swivel and 18"s of that 12 lb Fluoro and make me a mini fish finder with a long leader and I'd go out and catch supper ---- River


----------



## ez2cdave

"RIGS" are a LOT like "LURES" . . . MANY of them catch more "FISHERMEN", than they do "FISH" - LOL !!!


----------



## JAM

AbuMike said:


> You don't need to. I'm gonna send you something after I get back from vacation. When you see it you'll think....Really????


True dat Mike, Everyone "Thinks" they know how to Tie the RR, but in all actuality, they do not.. Not even Close.. As far as that "Other" Tackle Shop, sayin they Invented it.. I call BS Cause I worked there also, years ago, and No he did not invent the RR.. What he has put out is and Inferior Product with the Wrong Hooks.. Guy on the Beach this year had one and I was Smokin his But 6 to one, when I finally gave him a RR.. Sure people who have been fishin a long time have been Tyin 2 drop rigs, but NONE have even come close to how RR is Tied... What the main intent on the Rig was, for people who do not fish often, to maximize their Catch.. Not everyone knows about Flouro or how to Tie Rigs.. I have never seen so many Citations in my Life and I have been workin Tackle Shops for over a Decade... Haters Will Hate.. 
Don't hate the Player Hate the Game..

Ain't one Dropler Loop used on the RR.. So You all are WRONG... Might I say Still Wrong.. 
JAM


----------



## bronzbck1

You got that right Jam ! Here is a look at the rig http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?104440-New-YouTube-video or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fg1Im8Nty00&feature=youtu.be


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

Fancy rigs or not, it helps to put the bait where the fish are. Let things float free and natural and it's game on.


----------



## dawgfsh

While I don't have a dog in this hunt, I will say:
A girl named Wendy showed me how to snell a hook to both ends of a 5' piece of line back in the 80's. Been using that ever since to tie puppy and flounder rigs.


----------



## AbuMike

JAM said:


> True dat Mike, Everyone "Thinks" they know how to Tie the RR, but in all actuality, they do not.. Not even Close.. *As far as that "Other" Tackle Shop, sayin they Invented it*.. I call BS Cause I worked there also, years ago, and No he did not invent the RR.. What he has put out is and Inferior Product with the Wrong Hooks.. Guy on the Beach this year had one and I was Smokin his But 6 to one, when I finally gave him a RR.. Sure people who have been fishin a long time have been Tyin 2 drop rigs, but NONE have even come close to how RR is Tied... What the main intent on the Rig was, for people who do not fish often, to maximize their Catch.. Not everyone knows about Flouro or how to Tie Rigs.. I have never seen so many Citations in my Life and I have been workin Tackle Shops for over a Decade... Haters Will Hate..
> Don't hate the Player Hate the Game..
> 
> Ain't one Dropler Loop used on the RR.. So You all are WRONG... Might I say Still Wrong..
> JAM


Funny how these things just pop outta nowhere. We have seen many, many hater posts about the RR. "Mine work just as well", "nothing special about those" well where are your results? Hummmmmm......Like I said.....In early Sept. I was catching 2lb+ Sea Monkeys everyday for 3 days and no one else was until I tied a bunch and gave them away. Don't get me wrong Mullet were being caught by everyone but not the big ones....Or ANY Pomps for that matter until they started fishing the RR..


----------



## George Gravier

seriously.....


----------



## NC KingFisher

I heard someone routing wire dropper rigs with cane poles over RRs.........a friend sent me the design and I tied one with just MONO and beat the mess outa everyone just regular bottom fishing.......I can only imagine what will happen with fluro!


----------



## George Gravier

Roadhouse


----------

